# Quick 7 question survey about political engagement forEuropean expats living in Spain



## MarcFinn

Hello!

I am a student at the University of Southampton and I am working on a research project for a group called the New Europeans. We are trying to identify any barriers that non-national Europeans experience in their political engagement whilst living abroad.

I would be very grateful if you could complete this annonymous 7 question survey (surveymonkey.com/s/7DLLMD7)and if you have any examples or stories then please post them here.

Thanks in advance!

Marc


----------



## MarcFinn

It wouldn´t let me add the link to the survey but here it is: surveymonkey.com/s/7DLLMD7


----------



## Alcalaina

I'm happy to do this but think you might need to define "non-national Europeans".

Do you mean citizens living in a different member state from the one they come from?


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> I'm happy to do this but think you might need to define "non-national Europeans".
> 
> Do you mean citizens living in a different member state from the one they come from?


Have just done that survey and I have the impression that what is meant is as you suggest : citizens living in a different member state from the one they come from.


----------



## xabiaxica

here's the link https://surveymonkey.com/s/7DLLMD7


----------

